# It's time!



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

My dog says it is time to start shooting roosters instead of just kicking them up! We have been out prospecting for roosters the last few days and I can't wait to see one in his mouth and he feels the same. Seems like we kick up bunches that are all hens, bunches that are young of the year and a few hens and then bunches of nice big carry over cocks. Should be a great year. Please take care of your dogs as the weather will be too warm for an all day hunt. For many hunters these will go down as "the good old days." Please show respect for the landowners, the hunters and the hunted!


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

DJ, I'm pumped too although i won't be able to make it back until the third weekend i'll live the first two weeks through you guys/gals. Going to college 5 hrs from home blows, but what can you do.

Anyhow, my dad is gonna take up bird hunting for the first time in about 10 yrs just to get my dog out. What a guy!!! I can't thank him enough. :beer:

Good luck everybody it should be a nice weekend!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Strand, that is awesome! One of my best friends used to have me take his dog out when he couldn't go...............it just made the dog that much better because of the added experience!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Did someone say pheasant?!?!

I'm outta here...talk to you guys on MONDAY!!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

We are taking friday afternoon off to go do some extra scouting for roosters in our area!! I am getting way way way way to excited about this! :jammin:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

A lot of hardcore waterfowelers on this site, but......

....upland is where it's at for me!!!

Here rooster, rooster, rooster!

:rock:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

drjongy, you and I think alike !!!!!!!! There is nothing in the world as good as watching upland birds flush and fall !!!!! :sniper:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

And nothing better than watching the dog work. I love it when she gets "birdy"--you know something good is about to happen.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Can honestly say I will be carrying my camera to take pics (and act like a proud papa) for the first hour saturday morning and leaving the gun in the truck..........but only for the 1st hour!!


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

I agree with you guys, there's nothing better than having a big 'ol rooster explode off a dog's nose. Remmi, i'm goona try for some photo ops too, if i get some decent ones i'll post them up.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I don't think I have managed a good nights sleep all week. I think I'll hit the PlOTS hard this weekend and during the week, because I'll have to wait in line to hunt them the next. I usually keep my private land I'm able to hunt for later in the year. I haven't scouted for about a month and will have to get out in the next two evenings and take a little look out yonnder of Pembina! :lol:


----------

